# BBC Symphony Orchestra – Available to Pre-Order!



## Spitfire Team (Aug 14, 2019)

​


----------



## rottoy (Aug 14, 2019)

I see a black monolith. György Ligeti Toolkit?


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 14, 2019)

I think this pattern is a Coles 4038 microphone grid. (or something similar)


----------



## chrisr (Aug 14, 2019)

tadam said:


> I think this pattern is a Coles 4038 microphone grid. (or something similar)



I think it's a BBC Type A if you look at the straight edge on the website pic. Can't believe I've been suckered into looking - bah humbug...


----------



## Adam Takacs (Aug 14, 2019)

chrisr said:


> I think it's a BBC Type A if you look at the straight edge on the website pic. Can't believe I've been suckered into looking - bah humbug...


I didn't know this type, but you're right.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 14, 2019)

Cool !


----------



## zolhof (Aug 14, 2019)

Spitfire:





VI-Control: Subscription service confirmed!


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 14, 2019)

Well if it’s not a subscription, that’s scary. Only reason is that their last few releases have left me a bit disappointed. I am not sure how many requests they’re getting for oddball sample libraries. True that some people need them for textures, but I’m an orchestra guy. So I am hoping that they’re doing something with actual instruments this time. )


----------



## axb312 (Aug 14, 2019)

Fingers crossed for content and library updates to the whole catalog!


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 14, 2019)

Maybe we are looking into this too much.
It could be a $100 library... with a huge announcement. Balloons, face painting, donkey rides, local DJ (with own lights), PowerPoint presentation, bouncy castle and free key rings. Surely that would top every past announcement?


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 14, 2019)

axb312 said:


> Fingers crossed for content and library updates to the whole catalog!


That’s what I’m hoping for. Wondering if there isn’t a way for them to transfer the entire line to their new GUI. Maybe dropping Kontakt?


----------



## rottoy (Aug 14, 2019)

I wouldn't mind a deeply sampled bouncy castle recorded at Air Lyndhurst.
With Christian Henson, Paul Thomson and Hans Zimmer jumping around gleefully.


----------



## Zero&One (Aug 14, 2019)

rottoy said:


> I wouldn't mind a deeply sampled bouncy castle recorded at Air Lyndhurst.
> With Christian Henson, Paul Thomson and Hans Zimmer jumping around gleefully.



We can only hope and dream it becomes a reality.

“Reality is wrong. Dreams are for real.”—_Tupac Shakur_


----------



## ptram (Aug 14, 2019)

No subscription before the distant future. The announcement will be in the far 28th of August. It will be a subscription plan.


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 14, 2019)

It's amazing the current culture of conspiracy theories. SF have said no to a subscription announcement, but so many "sick-little-minds" keep wanting to go in that direction...


----------



## DerGeist (Aug 14, 2019)

If it is not a Coronation Street toolkit I will be disappointed no matter what it is.


----------



## DerGeist (Aug 14, 2019)

DerGeist said:


> If it is not a Coronation Street toolkit I will be disappointed no matter what it is.


I guess that doesn't fit with the "London Calling" theme....East Enders Toolkit!


----------



## chrisr (Aug 14, 2019)

Go on then I'll have a guess:

"Empire" - a series of world / ethnic instruments from some of the former colonies of the British empire. This library could be as big as you want to make it. I stand corrected if Spitfire already have an ethnic/world instrument collection - tried to look on their website but I find it hard to see a comprehensive list of their libraries presented there? Probably my bad.


----------



## ptram (Aug 14, 2019)

chrisr said:


> I stand corrected if Spitfire already have an ethnic/world instrument collection


It's the appropriately named Orbis.

Paolo


----------



## chrisr (Aug 14, 2019)

ptram said:


> It's the appropriately named Orbis.
> 
> Paolo


Ahh - thanks - then I withdraw my guess...


----------



## jtnyc (Aug 14, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> It's amazing the current culture of conspiracy theories. SF have said no to a subscription announcement, but so many "sick-little-minds" keep wanting to go in that direction...


I think your mistaking it. Most of the repetition about a subscription service at this point is meant to be funny, like the same joke repeated over and over. It’s like that “N” thread, rinse repeat...


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 14, 2019)

They are dumping the SSO and doing it again in Paul's new studio! 

I know, not going to happen. But that would be big. And probably really crowded.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 14, 2019)

OUR BIGGEST ANNOUNCEMENT TO DATE IS JUST 2 WEEKS AWAY.




Watch our Keynote Live on YouTube at 7pm BST on the 28th August. Subscribe to our channel and enable notifications to avoid missing out.

Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/community/spitfire-audio-events/


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## DerGeist (Aug 14, 2019)

chrisr said:


> Go on then I'll have a guess:
> 
> "Empire" - a series of world / ethnic instruments from some of the former colonies of the British empire. This library could be as big as you want to make it. I stand corrected if Spitfire already have an ethnic/world instrument collection - tried to look on their website but I find it hard to see a comprehensive list of their libraries presented there? Probably my bad.





chrisr said:


> Go on then I'll have a guess:
> 
> "Empire" - a series of world / ethnic instruments from some of the former colonies of the British empire. This library could be as big as you want to make it. I stand corrected if Spitfire already have an ethnic/world instrument collection - tried to look on their website but I find it hard to see a comprehensive list of their libraries presented there? Probably my bad.


Deep sampled Canadian Hockey organ!


----------



## Denkii (Aug 14, 2019)

Maple syrup sliders ahead


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Aug 14, 2019)

jamwerks said:


> SF have said no to a subscription announcement, but so many "sick-little-minds" keep wanting to go in that direction...


@Parsifal666 -- Look what you've done to this forum!


----------



## chrisr (Aug 14, 2019)

A public private partnership with the BBC to resurrect the Radiophonic Workshop at Spitfire HQ with internships for new composers under the BBC banner?

Sprinkling the gold dust here today...


----------



## Begfred (Aug 14, 2019)

Spitfire Team said:


> OUR BIGGEST ANNOUNCEMENT TO DATE IS JUST 2 WEEKS AWAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just noticed the oboe playing an A 440 note for orchestra tuning ...


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 14, 2019)

Man, you guys are easy to snare. No wonder Trump and Brexit worked.


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 14, 2019)

im gonna go with a custom software sampler for all their libraries and maybe open to 3rd parties.


----------



## Denkii (Aug 14, 2019)

@Ashermusic That roast escalated quickly.
Wait...I had something for this... Where was it...


----------



## Hadrondrift (Aug 14, 2019)

Measured by ear, the ostinato standard concert pitch (440 Hz), which begins at approx. 0:12 in the video, indicates a tuning orchestra, but is a few cents too low. Bug or feature of the upcoming new colossal orchestral library?


----------



## Denkii (Aug 14, 2019)

The worldwide establishment of A=432Hz. Indeed a big announcement.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 14, 2019)

the king speech chopped and multisampled, 8000 round-robins


----------



## sostenuto (Aug 14, 2019)

Denkii said:


> @Ashermusic That roast escalated quickly.
> Wait...I had something for this... Where was it...



UK take on Shakuhachi Lib without Komoso players ???


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 14, 2019)

Evening Standard: The Clash's London Calling album to inspire new exhibition at the Museum of London.
https://www.standard.co.uk/go/london/arts/the-clash-london-calling-museum-of-london-exhibition-dates-a4212841.html
Coincidence?


----------



## pfmusic (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## PaulBrimstone (Aug 14, 2019)

Ah, that Spitfire video makes it so clear now: the BBC Symphony Orchestra recorded deep in the Maida Vale *tube station*.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 14, 2019)

Denkii said:


> The worldwide establishment of A=432Hz. Indeed a big announcement.


Didn't someone say they were going to flatten the hall.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 14, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> Didn't someone say they were going to flatten the hall.


Ba da bump bump cha!


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 14, 2019)

Spitfire Team said:


> Watch our Keynote Live on YouTube at 7pm BST on the 28th August.
> 
> Learn more: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/community/spitfire-audio-events/



Is this on YouTube or Facebook? Also, went to the link and didn't learn more :dodgy:


----------



## akvalley (Aug 14, 2019)

Albion Two.


----------



## Mystic (Aug 14, 2019)

Hans Zimmer Instant Braaams?


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 14, 2019)

Just by assessing all the information given, I think it's a library where one guy says "This is London calling...." drenched in a lot of reverb, with pitch shifting and delay options. They might also have a patch for pads. I'm in. Sounds like a better N. There could also be a reason the "to date" in the title is in capitals. This might be a hint that they created a sample library one can actually date. Who needs a girlfriend when you can now date your sample libraries?


----------



## Greg (Aug 14, 2019)

Hadrondrift said:


> Measured by ear, the ostinato standard concert pitch (440 Hz), which begins at approx. 0:12 in the video, indicates a tuning orchestra, but is a few cents too low. Bug or feature of the upcoming new colossal orchestral library?



They're bringing back the pitch wheel!? Seriously though why do most libraries ignore pitch bend? I quite enjoy using it to make fake glissando but either have to do it manually or use Cinematic Strings


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 14, 2019)

My “guess:”

“London Calling” is all about old-fashioned operator switchboards. They’ve bought up the whole lot, converted them into a massive patch bay for the world’s largest modular synth, and sampled them in every conceivable combination. The 938 TB library will be released as a free LABS instrument as a thank you for watching all the teaser videos. 

Anyone who has watched *Christian*’s “Modular Monday” videos knows I’m right. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ka00 (Aug 14, 2019)

Big Ben deep sampled?


----------



## ptram (Aug 14, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> “London Calling” is all about old-fashioned operator switchboards. They’ve bought up the whole lot, converted them into a massive patch bay for the world’s largest modular synth


If it isn't, they should do it!

Paolo


----------



## VinRice (Aug 14, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Big Ben deep sampled?



OK! Who volunteers to set up the close mics? Anyone?... Come on guys...


----------



## DavidY (Aug 14, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Big Ben deep sampled?





VinRice said:


> OK! Who volunteers to set up the close mics? Anyone?... Come on guys...


I believe the actual bell is out of commission until 2021 (?)

https://www.parliament.uk/about/liv...stions-about-the-works-answered/#jump-link-16


----------



## VinRice (Aug 14, 2019)

DavidY said:


> I believe the actual bell is out of commission until 2021 (?)
> 
> https://www.parliament.uk/about/liv...stions-about-the-works-answered/#jump-link-16



Don't come here with your so-called 'facts'. FAKE NEWS


----------



## constaneum (Aug 14, 2019)

ka00 said:


> Big Ben deep sampled?



probably a bunch of recorded kid songs as part of the upcoming children choir library apart from the infamous performance legato patches, like "London bridge is falling down...."


----------



## artomatic (Aug 14, 2019)

Perhaps it's the 'Biggest' orchestra SF has ever recorded...


----------



## jaketanner (Aug 14, 2019)

Perhaps it's a vocal library of some sort...


----------



## MWMelis (Aug 14, 2019)

*grabs popcorn* The last time I saw this much unchecked hype and supposition was the lead-up to Dean Kamen's ill-fated unveiling of the Segway. Man, did that ever revolutionize my career as a mall cop.


----------



## chrisr (Aug 14, 2019)

VinRice said:


> OK! Who volunteers to set up the close mics? Anyone?... Come on guys...


Actually there is a mic permenantly rigged next to big ben. You can throw up a fader in broadcasting house (bbc studios) and listen to the traffic passing through parliament square, should you wish.


----------



## gamma-ut (Aug 15, 2019)

MWMelis said:


> *grabs popcorn* The last time I saw this much unchecked hype and supposition was the lead-up to Dean Kamen's ill-fated unveiling of the Segway. Man, did that ever revolutionize my career as a mall cop.



There's an idea for Spitfire. Call their next launch "Project Ginger". A much heralded sample library that turns out to be Sinclair C5 engine noises.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Aug 15, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> @Parsifal666 -- Look what you've done to this forum!



Laughing eeevilly...


----------



## Wolf68 (Aug 15, 2019)

omg - London is calling again. could someone give em the number of the crisis line please.
sorry spitfireaudio, your libraries are excellent but your advertisments ridiculous.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 15, 2019)

Wolf68 said:


> omg - London is calling again. could someone give em the number of the crisis line please.
> sorry spitfireaudio, your libraries are excellent but your advertisments ridiculous.


Actually, the quote “London is calling” is the biggest hint as to what the announcement is (most likely) all about. The breadcrumbs are right there in front of you, should you wish to follow them..


----------



## Denkii (Aug 15, 2019)

You mean Spitfire goes iOS/Android because that's what we use to make calls nowadays?
Yay.
/Irony


----------



## tokatila (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## jacobthestupendous (Aug 15, 2019)

Maybe they've just printed it on size B0 paper instead of their normal B2 or B3, so it's literally the biggest announcement.


----------



## ridgero (Aug 15, 2019)

So obvious: The Clash Composer Toolkit


----------



## Loïc D (Aug 15, 2019)

Or a Jack London voice synthesis engine _à la _Vocaloid.
Never done before indeed...


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## mikeh-375 (Aug 16, 2019)

So that's it, they are going into the construction business....."This is London Falling"

https://www.barbican.org.uk/our-story/press-room/first-concept-designs-released-for-london-centre-for-music-project-as-next


----------



## constaneum (Aug 16, 2019)

Spitfire Team said:


>



Oh wow. Buy tickets.....those who bought will get a copy of one of their chosen spitfire audio products for free? Hehe


----------



## Mystic (Aug 16, 2019)

Gerard Butler better be presenting this or I will mutiny.


----------



## Rey (Aug 16, 2019)

wow....tickets


----------



## AndyP (Aug 16, 2019)

The Clash legacy sample lib introduction ...


----------



## Sears Poncho (Aug 16, 2019)

Mystic said:


> Gerard Butler better be presenting this or I will mutiny.


I was hoping for Benny Hill. Alas, he's passed.


----------



## Vita Et Musica (Aug 17, 2019)

Selling tickets to a product announcement in which you hope to sell a product? I'll give it to Spitfire, they got some serious gnads.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 17, 2019)

AndyP said:


> The Clash legacy sample lib introduction ...


Sharif don't like it!


----------



## Gerbil (Aug 17, 2019)

If they announce that they're releasing additional short arts for the studio orchestra strings then I think that would be the biggest announcement for me.


----------



## D Halgren (Aug 17, 2019)

Gerbil said:


> If they announce that they're releasing additional short arts for the studio orchestra strings then I think that would be the biggest announcement for me.


To be fair, they did record more shorts for HZ strings, that still haven't been released. Maybe it's to do with that.


----------



## Mornats (Aug 17, 2019)

I'd be pretty annoyed if their biggest announcement to date (and ticketed reveal) was just an update to a library. Here's what you've all been waiting for, v1.01!!!


----------



## borisb2 (Aug 17, 2019)

It‘s getting just plain ridic***

I‘ll stick with CSS/B, Hollywood Orchestra and Cinesamples in the meantime


----------



## TomaeusD (Aug 17, 2019)

Usually people know what they're getting when they buy tickets to an event, unless it's a magic show.


----------



## ptram (Aug 17, 2019)

TomaeusD said:


> Usually people know what they're getting when they buy tickets to an event, unless it's a magic show.


It is a magic show!

Paolo


----------



## TomaeusD (Aug 17, 2019)

ptram said:


> It is a magic show!
> 
> Paolo


It's an untapped market for Spitfire.


----------



## CT (Aug 17, 2019)

_-dramatic flash/puff of smoke-_

Hi, this is Paul Thomson....


----------



## Rey (Aug 17, 2019)

spitfire is going mobile


----------



## EgM (Aug 17, 2019)

Rey said:


> spitfire is going mobile



Employees are allowed to carry mobile phones and have to answer them? :D


----------



## Rey (Aug 17, 2019)

EgM said:


> Employees are allowed to carry mobile phones and have to answer them? :D


nah I mean spitfire audio ios/android sample libraries


----------



## rudi (Aug 17, 2019)

Re buying tickets, I've been to the Barbican Centre, and I can't imagine that hiring any space there comes cheap... or any central London venue for that matter.
We're not talking about meeting down in a pub here... it looks like a major announcement.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Aug 18, 2019)

rudi said:


> Re buying tickets, I've been to the Barbican Centre, and I can't imagine that hiring any space there comes cheap... or that any central London venue for that matter.
> We're not talking about meeting down in a pub here... it looks like a major announcement.


I agree. There might well be a live music performance included, but not revealed yet in order to keep the announcement shrouded in mystery. I really think it’ll be more than Paul Thomson with a PowerPoint presentation.


----------



## rottoy (Aug 18, 2019)

Spitfire Audio Presents "_I'm So Excited, And I Just Can't Hide It" _by Paul Thomson


----------



## Hadrondrift (Aug 18, 2019)

Sir Simon Rattle will do the first mouse click.


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 18, 2019)

A VR gaming tie-in will enable you to conduct the BBC SO orchestra in a VR environment whilst the music will be created by direct interfacing with your brain connected to virtual instrumentalists who will trigger the correct samples. Under the chair of each keynote attendee you will find a set of VR goggles which will enable you to experience the virtual orchestra for the first time.


----------



## ptram (Aug 18, 2019)

Maybe a further public expenditure cut convinced the government to replace all orchestral players with orchestra samples!

Paolo


----------



## redlester (Aug 18, 2019)

ptram said:


> Maybe a further public expenditure cut convinced the government to replace all orchestral players with orchestra samples!
> 
> Paolo



Or it's an orchestra of chubby fella's all called Robin?


----------



## muk (Aug 18, 2019)

How are speculations still going on? It's been established and verified pages ago that it's a subscription.


----------



## Rey (Aug 18, 2019)

a new super flexible strings library-romantic-epic


----------



## MOMA (Aug 19, 2019)

London Calling...London Calling...it must be the raw ultimate Clash library!!! No??


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 19, 2019)

redlester said:


> Or it's an orchestra of chubby fella's all called Robin?



that would make them Round then, yes?


----------



## constaneum (Aug 20, 2019)

Rey said:


> a new super flexible strings library-romantic-epic



this would be nice. =)


----------



## Go To 11 (Aug 20, 2019)

This looks like the mic used in their poster. "This is London Calling" was used in WW2 by the BBC World Service, so that fits so far. I wouldn't be surprised if they are starting a music school or academy. It's their biggest 'announcement', not their biggest 'release' or biggest 'product.' London, calling the international composers of the world. Just a hunch!


----------



## Zedcars (Aug 20, 2019)

Go To 11 said:


> This looks like the mic used in their poster. "This is London Calling" was used in WW2 by the BBC World Service, so that fits so far. I wouldn't be surprised if they are starting a music school or academy. It's their biggest 'announcement', not their biggest 'release' or biggest 'product.' London, calling the international composers of the world. Just a hunch!


Yep.  



Zedcars said:


> Spitfire Radio Station?
> 
> Isn’t that a close up of a BBC Marconi Type A ribbon microphone?







__





Spitfire Audio “This is London Calling” - BBC Symphony Orchestra


As a recent example of over-the-top hyping, there's Plugin Alliance just a month ago. They announced something revolutionary, with "your deal of a lifetime". It ended up being subscription... Holy crap how hundreds of angry customers (myself included), ripped the a new one on FB...so much so...



vi-control.net


----------



## Go To 11 (Aug 20, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one! Sorry I didn't see that other thread.


----------



## JPComposer (Aug 20, 2019)

In my ideal world this would be an massive expansion recorded in Lyndhurst Hall, consisting of additional solo brass and wind instruments and divisi strings. Once this was done SSO would feel complete to me and be something really special.

Christian referred recently to a new piano recorded at AIR as being part of a large project, so who knows? Personally, I couldn't justify buying a whole new orchestra just because its recorded at Maida Vale.


----------



## Go To 11 (Aug 20, 2019)

JPComposer said:


> In my ideal world this would be an massive expansion recorded in Lyndhurst Hall, consisting of additional solo brass and wind instruments and divisi strings. Once this was done SSO would feel complete to me and be something really special.
> 
> Christian referred recently to a new piano recorded at AIR as being part of a large project, so who knows? Personally, I couldn't justify buying a whole new orchestra just because its recorded at Maida Vale.


How about the glaringly obvious - Albion 6?


----------



## Rey (Aug 20, 2019)

JPComposer said:


> In my ideal world this would be an massive expansion recorded in Lyndhurst Hall, consisting of additional solo brass and wind instruments and divisi strings. Once this was done SSO would feel complete to me and be something really special.
> 
> Christian referred recently to a new piano recorded at AIR as being part of a large project, so who knows? Personally, I couldn't justify buying a whole new orchestra just because its recorded at Maida Vale.


Hans zimmer strings divisi would be nice too. Considering its their most expensive strings to date


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 20, 2019)

I think Christian is going to announce his candidature for Mayor of London


----------



## babylonwaves (Aug 21, 2019)

The LSO is the resident orchestra of the Barbican. Would be nice if SF would have picked the venue for that connection


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 26, 2019)

2 DAYS TO GO.

Last remaining tickets available here: https://www.eventbrite.co.uk/e/spitfire-audio-special-event-tickets-69301180697


----------



## Raphioli (Aug 26, 2019)

Lode_Runner said:


> I think Christian is going to announce his candidature for Mayor of London



Citizens of London (or even tourists) will be required to own at least one mic, 
so that they can start sampling something at all times.

it makes sense. Look at the photos of the mic they're posting!


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 26, 2019)

obviously this means BBC is teaming up with Hans Zimmer to make a subscription service to watch films HZ scored through a single mic in the janitors closet of air lyndhurst

Duh!. 

honestly I wonder if this is going to be a hardware entry(like a mic sim i.e. slates)


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 27, 2019)

LIVE KEYNOTE COMING TOMORROW!

Join Christian and Paul live from the Barbican Centre for a very special announcement. Don't forget to set your reminders!

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/community/spitfire-audio-events/


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 27, 2019)

Is that a Coles 4038?


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 28, 2019)

​


----------



## Salohcin894 (Aug 28, 2019)

BBC Symphony Orchestra - 600GB - $999, $750 pre-order. Can be ordered on an SSD.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 28, 2019)

My guess is it will sound great. My guess is it will be really expensive.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 28, 2019)

Well I guess that‘s awesome?
I never thought of BBC having an amazing orchestra before.


----------



## mojamusic (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah... I'm watching


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Aug 28, 2019)

yeah I can't stay awake any longer


----------



## zolhof (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Diablo IV (Aug 28, 2019)

999?!?!?! so cheap!!??!? wtf!!!  Preorder 749? or ish? wowowowow


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 28, 2019)

$679 pre-order is not so bad.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 28, 2019)

I assume the Andy Blaney example above is from the new library?


----------



## Diablo IV (Aug 28, 2019)

*503 Service Temporarily Unavailable*
lol


----------



## Rey (Aug 28, 2019)

How much the preorder in dollars 649 or 749


----------



## Fry777 (Aug 28, 2019)

JohnG said:


> I assume the Andy Blaney example above is from the new library?



Indeed it is


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 28, 2019)

Price sounds amazing. But nobody can be too sure before the first reviews. Could be a game changer. Could be worth less than 999. I still don't know.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 28, 2019)

Just looking through the patches, this seems to be the most complete orchestra VST out there. Great! Even a Celeste and such.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 28, 2019)

Yeah the price seems reasonable considering the amount of content this library offers but I suspect a user will need a massive rig to handle this.
Most probably VE Pro and newer computers will be optimal.I doubt my modest cheese grater MacPro will even be able to look at this without crashing! lol


----------



## AndyP (Aug 28, 2019)

Rey said:


> How much the preorder in dollars 649 or 749


749


----------



## CT (Aug 28, 2019)

Pretty comprehensive, reasonable price... looks like the chokepoint will be computer power.


----------



## AndyP (Aug 28, 2019)

Cor Anglais ...maybe Asher will be in ...


----------



## AndyP (Aug 28, 2019)

15 mics ... that's ... huh ...


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 28, 2019)

Preordered with SSD.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 28, 2019)

Let me wait for the first reviews to come in, decide if it rocks, apply student discount, save even more than going with the pre-order, profit


----------



## JohnG (Aug 28, 2019)

[ghostly voice, w/massive delay] "no wallet... is... safe..."


----------



## Lee Blaske (Aug 28, 2019)

What would be nice would be if you could pre-order it pre-loaded on a new, 2019, 28 core Mac Pro!


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Aug 28, 2019)

Sounds fantastic but gonna wait for the articulation list and walk-through.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 28, 2019)

Unfortunately I suspect a user will need at least top tier 2013 trash-can MP or the PC equivalent and a VEP slave setup to work with this library. Have there been any system requirement specs published yet?


edit* I see the stated requirements


MAC SYSTEM REQUIREMENTSMac OS X 10.10 or later Minimum: 2.8GHz i5 minimum (quad-core), 8GB RAM. Recommended: 2.8GHz I7 (six-core), 16GB RAM
PC SYSTEM REQUIREMENTSWindows 7, Windows 8, or Windows 10 (latest Service Pack, 64-bit) Minimum: Intel 2.8 GHz i5 (quad-core) or AMD Ryzen 5. Recommended: Intel 2.8 GHz i7 (six-core) or AMD R7 2700

I still suspect this will require more of a substantial computer rig to really utilize this beautiful new shiny beast! 
For me it looks like this will count me out until I hit lotto


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Aug 28, 2019)

Seems quite thrilling. Waiting for that articulation list and the walkthroughs.


----------



## Rey (Aug 28, 2019)

a new sample library is cool. But I was really waiting for the real chapter change in what they do. Some new services, free stuffs or new ways of approaching their library.


----------



## robgb (Aug 28, 2019)

This looks like a great sketching library...


----------



## Salohcin894 (Aug 28, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Unfortunately I suspect a user will need at least top tier 2013 trash-can MP or the PC equivalent and a VEP slave setup to work with this library. Have there been any system requirement specs published yet?




I don't know how reliable it is, and we probably won't know until there are some initial reviews, but the page says the following about system requirements:

Mac OS X 10.10 or later Minimum: 2.8GHz i5 minimum (quad-core), 8GB RAM. Recommended: 2.8GHz I7 (six-core), 16GB RAM

Windows 7, Windows 8, or Windows 10 (latest Service Pack, 64-bit) Minimum: Intel 2.8 GHz i5 (quad-core) or AMD Ryzen 5. Recommended: Intel 2.8 GHz i7 (six-core) or AMD R7 2700


----------



## brandowalk (Aug 28, 2019)

Sounds f'ing great. Nice sounding room too. Great job Spitfire! Sounds like they are taking the sampled orchestra to a new level.


----------



## paulwr (Aug 28, 2019)

still waiting for the Studio Strings Pro to get completed with full articulations including full legato for the smaller divisi sections.... And I don't see divisi as part of this new BBC library. I've been a huge fan and user for years, but getting a bit sad lately with things feeling unfinished but always a big race for a bringing out a new library.


----------



## brandowalk (Aug 28, 2019)

Blaney's demo sounds quite a bit like Benjamin Britten - Four Sea Interudes. A fitting tribute no doubt. Love it.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 28, 2019)

robgb said:


> This looks like a great sketching library...


I hate that term. Makes everything sound worth less, unusable for a final product. People call the Ark series a sketching tool all the time, mainly because it's section based. But of course it's unique in its own way. These sounds can't be reproduced just like that. Or is it all about "sketch it with samples, finish it with a real orchestral recording"? Still doesn't fit my taste.


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 28, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> I hate that term. Makes everything sound worth less, unusable for a final product. People call the Ark series a sketching tool all the time, mainly because it's section based. But of course it's unique in its own way. These sounds can't be reproduced just like that. Or is it all about "sketch it with samples, finish it with a real orchestral recording"? Still doesn't fit my taste.




I think he was joking


----------



## Bluemount Score (Aug 28, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> I think he was joking


Probably. And I'm sure not mad at him or anything for that, how could I. Still hate that term. Just for clarification :D


----------



## robgb (Aug 28, 2019)

Meetyhtan said:


> I hate that term. Makes everything sound worth less, unusable for a final product. People call the Ark series a sketching tool all the time, mainly because it's section based. But of course it's unique in its own way. These sounds can't be reproduced just like that. Or is it all about "sketch it with samples, finish it with a real orchestral recording"? Still doesn't fit my taste.


It was a joke. Hence the winky face.


----------



## germancomponist (Aug 28, 2019)

I am not a friend of this big shows, presenting something new, like Apple did, but yeah, it sounds very good to my ears. 
Congratulations, SF!


----------



## lumcas (Aug 28, 2019)

Hahaha, priceless at 40:58....


----------



## ironbut (Aug 28, 2019)

Blaney's demo sounds awesome!
I wonder if the other libraries will be offered with their lossless compression? 
I sure would like to compress all my other Spitfire libraries.


----------



## Shubus (Aug 28, 2019)

So it seems we have a new sample player here which appears as a single plugin. They mentioned a new data compression algorithm to save space. A Logic template is in the works which will be of use to Logic users, so let's hope they follow that up with a Cubase version. I will be waiting for initial reviews to see how well this all comes together. There should be some reviews in between when this library is released and when the pre-order price ends. And we just know there are people out there who will put this library through the ringer.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 28, 2019)

Andy Blaney's demo was being played back live (or rather, probably a pre made screencast recording) with about 6gb of RAM. I'm sure loading a full suite of mics across the entire orchestra will be a large RAM hit but the out of the box sound is very nice and looks like you could even play it back on a laptop within reason.


----------



## paularthur (Aug 28, 2019)

Massive.


----------



## JEPA (Aug 28, 2019)

OH my goodness! S.A. shot it out of the park. Congratulations!


----------



## CT (Aug 28, 2019)

NoamL said:


> Andy Blaney's demo was being played back live (or rather, probably a pre made screencast recording) with about 6gb of RAM. I'm sure loading a full suite of mics across the entire orchestra will be a large RAM hit but the out of the box sound is very nice and looks like you could even play it back on a laptop within reason.



I've come to appreciate mixes a lot more recently, so even my old iMac should be able to handle this, even with my under-spec CPU. It handles the choir just fine.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 28, 2019)

I have only allowed myself to listen to this on the iMac's built in speaker so far, and was fooled into thinking I had my regular monitors on so had to double-check.


----------



## windyweekend (Aug 28, 2019)

Whole orchestra with this quality at this price sounds like a steal to me...but throw in Atmos....oh my.... Why spend $749 on just this when I can buy this + 75 speakers for my ceiling for a measley $75,000! It'll sound so much better. 

(My stereo studio monitors are crying) 

I think they should go back into Air and redo SSO for Atmos now. I'm sure they haven't got anything else better to do.


----------



## windyweekend (Aug 28, 2019)

Taking bets on Hans Zimmer Brass coming out next month after we've all sold our cars to get this.


----------



## Mark Schmieder (Aug 28, 2019)

No, I think you have to sell your home for that one. Come to think of it, you may as well sell both, switch to a Mobile Home and make that your Mobile Recording Studio.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 28, 2019)

I'm really liking what i've heard so far. Great room, great sound, great recording and ... !!! with the large amount of mic offered, i wonder that's the size of the entire library if i dont wanna opt for the SSD option. would it be near to 1TB content? OMG.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 28, 2019)

oh wow. forget about it....i've just watched the keynote. it's 600GB. lol


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 28, 2019)

Hmm. It will be about $600 when they do the next wishlist sale. I can wait.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 28, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> Hmm. It will be about $600 when they do the next wishlist sale. I can wait.


That won't be until next May.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> That won't be until next May.



time flies fast, isnt it ? just wait. meanwhile, maximise the usage of existing libraries. ehhehe


----------



## cqd (Aug 28, 2019)

Would the back to school sale include this do ye reckon?


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> That won't be until next May.


Not in a hurry.


----------



## constaneum (Aug 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> That won't be until next May.



time flies fast, isnt it ? just wait. meanwhile, maximise the usage of existing libraries. ehhehe


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 28, 2019)

jbuhler said:


> dzilizzi said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm. It will be about $600 when they do the next wishlist sale. I can wait.
> ...


I don't recall seeing new releases for less than 25% off during wishlist sales. I would anticipate a 40% off price after the one-year mark, say December wish list 2020.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## In.sight (Aug 28, 2019)

It sounding pretty good on presentation, nothing extraordinary but pretty good


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 28, 2019)

Excuse me for asking but why would you post your demo for UVI Toy Suite in a commercial thread for Spitfires new release?


----------



## In.sight (Aug 28, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Excuse me for asking but why would you post your demo for UVI Toy Suite in a commercial thread for Spitfires new release?



I'm not posting it here, it's just a signature, no matter of thread


----------



## constaneum (Aug 28, 2019)

In.sight said:


> I'm not posting it here, it's just a signature, no matter of thread



that's a really big signature !


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 29, 2019)

In.sight said:


> I'm not posting it here, it's just a signature, no matter of thread



You can delete the media embedded code so that your signature is smaller. I had that same thing going on but I didn´t wanted to annoy people too much with an overly big confusing signature.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 29, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> I don't recall seeing new releases for less than 25% off during wishlist sales. I would anticipate a 40% off price after the one-year mark, say December wish list 2020.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I’m pretty sure last May everything except the most recent releases was 40% library/30% bundle. I recall the Studio series being on sale for that price.


----------



## Pietro (Aug 29, 2019)

The sound is lovely and seems to self-mix well, which is amazing.

But the thing is, I start listening to Andy's demo and my mind's blown. 8 seconds later, I'm put off by those fakidy-fake sloppy string patterns :D.

Still a lot of time, I'm in no rush.

- Piotr


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 29, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> I don't recall seeing new releases for less than 25% off during wishlist sales. I would anticipate a 40% off price after the one-year mark, say December wish list 2020.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


Actually, last year they did. But, I am not in a hurry. It sounds really nice, but I don't need it.


----------



## Spitfire Team (Aug 29, 2019)

TRAILER – BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## idematoa (Aug 29, 2019)

*It's beautiful ! *


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 29, 2019)

Pretty sure Andy B did "divisi" by just using two instances of Vl 1 & Vl 2. In sample world that works just fine. A real divisi (8 players, half of the full 16 of Vl 1) sounds sounds very close to the full ensemble in sampling, so why do it? They probably will do a BBC Chamber size strings, but I'd imagine with even less players, closer to the SCS size.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 29, 2019)

This is probably a good time to post a gentle reminder of the Commercial Announcements forum rules:

Commercial Announcements Rules - Please read before posting!

Specifically:


Mike Green said:


> Commercial Announcements are a “safe zone” for the companies who post. Negative comments or discussion about competing libraries are not allowed. Sample Talk and all other areas of the forum are free game, of course, but in this section, we ask that the companies not have to deal with any conflict.


Best,

Geoff


----------



## AndyP (Aug 29, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> This is probably a good time to post a gentle reminder of the Commercial Announcements forum rules:
> 
> Commercial Announcements Rules - Please read before posting!
> 
> ...


Sorry for that, deleted my previous post.


----------



## dzilizzi (Aug 29, 2019)

When is the walk-through coming? It does look very interesting. Does the player allow for adjusting the samples? I see a lot of knobs and dials, but it was pretty quick. I think if I actually made money at this, I might be grabbing it.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 29, 2019)

They are still in beta testing and release date is about two month from now. So I wouldn't expect walk throughs and more demos too soon.


----------



## ChristianM (Aug 29, 2019)

Tomorrow, Radio-France orchestra, after London Symphonic orchestra, after etc.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Aug 29, 2019)

AndyP said:


> Sorry for that, deleted my previous post.


Thanks, *AndyP*. I hope you'll post your comments in the Sample Talk thread. My desire was to direct people to the proper forum rather than to censor.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## AndyP (Aug 29, 2019)

Geoff Grace said:


> Thanks, *AndyP*. I hope you'll post your comments in the Sample Talk thread. My desire was to direct people to the proper forum rather than to censor.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I didn't understand it as censorship. nevertheless I respect the rules, originally I wanted to post the comment in the sample talk area, but I probably made a mistake. I only noticed it because of your comment and therefore it is okay for me to remove the comment immediately. Thanks for the hint!


----------



## constaneum (Aug 29, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> When is the walk-through coming? It does look very interesting. Does the player allow for adjusting the samples? I see a lot of knobs and dials, but it was pretty quick. I think if I actually made money at this, I might be grabbing it.



Good thing is intro price is until November which will give us all a good thought and consideration of this library and also in time for walkthrough to be out. Unlike previous marketing where the intro price was offered for a short period of time only.


----------



## Rey (Aug 29, 2019)

constaneum said:


> Good thing is intro price is until November which will give us all a good thought and consideration of this library and also in time for walkthrough to be out. Unlike previous marketing where the intro price was offered for a short period of time only.


and if intro price is extended till end of November....I think 3 months of income would cover it?


----------



## Nicktwo85 (Aug 30, 2019)

This sounds amazing. Does anyone know whether or not the Spitfire player can load multiple instruments within one instance and handle multiple midi channels / audio outputs? 

I only have experience with the Kontakt based Spitfire libraries. (SSO, SSS, SCS, etc.)


----------



## Saxer (Aug 30, 2019)

Not multitimbral as far as I know. Just load one instance per instrument.


----------



## ironbut (Aug 30, 2019)

It seems totally crazy when I look back at when I first considered buying my first orchestral library, but after hanging out on this forum I'd have to say,..
"The price seems very reasonable to me"!


----------



## I like music (Aug 30, 2019)

ironbut said:


> It seems totally crazy when I look back at when I first considered buying my first orchestral library, but after hanging out on this forum I'd have to say,..
> "The price seems very reasonable to me"!



When HWS came out, wasn't it close to $1,000? And now you can get a full fecking orchestra for LESS than that. We live in good times.


----------



## Nicktwo85 (Aug 30, 2019)

Assuming that it's sharing/spreading CPU-usage across instances, then?



Saxer said:


> Not multitimbral as far as I know. Just load one instance per instrument.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 30, 2019)

Saxer said:


> Not multitimbral as far as I know. Just load one instance per instrument.



so, when I want deliberately "not" to use keyswitch articulations, I have then to load for each articulation another instance?


----------



## CT (Aug 30, 2019)

ironbut said:


> It seems totally crazy when I look back at when I first considered buying my first orchestral library, but after hanging out on this forum I'd have to say,..
> "The price seems very reasonable to me"!



When I was first getting into this in 2012, the scene was incredibly different. I remember window shopping for EW products in awe and frustration. It's really a great time to be a composer. The tools are getting better and cheaper. I've been looking for "the" solution for years now, and after getting burned by expectations a number of times, it finally feels like this might be the one that sticks.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 30, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> so, when I want deliberately "not" to use keyswitch articulations, I have then to load for each articulation another instance?


At least in HZ Strings and Labs you have to. Maybe they'll update their player. But where is the problem?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Aug 30, 2019)

Saxer said:


> At least in HZ Strings and Labs you have to. Maybe they'll update their player. But where is the problem?


I dont work with keyswitches thats why I ask.


----------



## Nicktwo85 (Aug 30, 2019)

Saxer said:


> At least in HZ Strings and Labs you have to. Maybe they'll update their player. But where is the problem?



If you don't use key-switching in your workflow (but, rather, individual midi tracks for articulations) it would mean having to use hundreds of instances of the plugin. Whereas, with Kontakt, you'd just load up all the articulations of one particular group per instance, and route their audio channels to the individual audio channel for that instrument. 

The other route would be to adopt key-switching, and have an instance for each instrument. That's still 55 instances of the plugin to use the whole orchestra. (Unless I'm misunderstanding something, which very well could be! )

As long as it spreads out CPU-use over all instances, it's just something to get used to from a workflow perspective. If not, then it'd be prohibitively taxing on the system.


----------



## Saxer (Aug 30, 2019)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I dont work with keyswitches thats why I ask.


I try to avoid KS too. But I just load a Kontakt instance per articulation. Logic works better that way anyway. And I don't have to separate Midi and mixing channels.


----------



## Ashermusic (Aug 30, 2019)

Saxer said:


> I try to avoid KS too. But I just load a Kontakt instance per articulation. Logic works better that way anyway. And I don't have to separate Midi and mixing channels.



But if you print \t a core instead of violin 1, you have a bunch of violin 1s


----------



## jamieboo (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm curious as to how the Player deals with articulations also.

I use EWHO in PLAY pretty much exclusively.
I have one instance per 'instrument' - eg a 1st Violins instance - and that has all the articulations I need loaded into it on different channels (which I switch between via Cubase Expression Maps).

So I won't be able to do something similar with this?

I've never used a Spitfire product before so I don't know their conventions, but from the Demo it looks as if an instance is named for example 'Bassoons - All In One', and that seems somehow to contain all the desired articulations within that instance.
At least that's how it appeared?

Is that not similar then to my current process in PLAY?

Thanks


----------



## babylonwaves (Sep 2, 2019)

jamieboo said:


> I use EWHO in PLAY pretty much exclusively.
> I have one instance per 'instrument' - eg a 1st Violins instance - and that has all the articulations I need loaded into it on different channels (which I switch between via Cubase Expression Maps).
> 
> So I won't be able to do something similar with this?


the Spitfire players we've seen so load an instrument that contains all the articulations available. every articulation is on the same channel and you switch using predefined key switches. I'd expect that the player for this library doesn't work differently. Play does the same for a subset of the instruments, those patches are labeled KS in the Play browser.


----------



## jamieboo (Sep 2, 2019)

Yeah, I know PLAY pretty much inside out as it's the only player I've ever used. Just trying to get my head around how other companies implement this kind of thing.
So with Spitfire articulations are changed exclusively with keyswitches?
I'm sure in the demo I saw on the UI a down arrow next to 'Trigger --- Keyswitch' - this suggests a dropdown menu. I wonder if other triggers can be selected. eg Channel changes?
I, like other recent posters, don't use the keyswitch method so hopefully there's some flexibility here.


----------



## Grilled Cheese (Sep 2, 2019)

REALLY looking forward to some walkthroughs with Paul. Might preorder after that.


----------



## jamieboo (Sep 2, 2019)

Another question about Spitfire's players (up to this point).
If all the articulations for an instrument are there within a single instance, is that instance capable of playing two different articulations simultaneously?
I just ask this because sometimes I like to blend. eg add a staccato to a sustained note to give the attack some extra bite.
Basically can I have one instance routed several different instrument tracks in Cubase - each track requiring different simultaneous articulations?


----------



## Trinity (Sep 2, 2019)

Hello...My question to Spitfire team, is it possible to add the micro tuning option to Spitfire player? similar to Kontakt.


----------



## redlester (Sep 2, 2019)

jamieboo said:


> Another question about Spitfire's players (up to this point).
> If all the articulations for an instrument are there within a single instance, is that instance capable of playing two different articulations simultaneously?
> I just ask this because sometimes I like to blend. eg add a staccato to a sustained note to give the attack some extra bite.
> Basically can I have one instance routed several different instrument tracks in Cubase - each track requiring different simultaneous articulations?



Am not sure about their own player, but I think Spitfire instruments in Kontakt allow more than one articulation via holding shift while selecting the required ones.


----------



## markleake (Sep 2, 2019)

I wonder if Spitfire realise the YouTube & SoundCloud media don't play in Firefox on the BBCSO page?

It's fine on other pages (or with Chrome), but not Firefox for that one specific page. For me at least.

@Spitfire Team @SpitfireSupport


----------



## muk (Sep 3, 2019)

markleake said:


> I wonder if Spitfire realise the YouTube & SoundCloud media don't play in Firefox on the BBCSO page?



Works for me. Maybe it is an add-on you are using that is blocking it?


----------



## Rey (Sep 3, 2019)

I wonder when we can expect some walkthrough?


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 3, 2019)

redlester said:


> Am not sure about their own player, but I think Spitfire instruments in Kontakt allow more than one articulation via holding shift while selecting the required ones.


Yes! Or if you hit more than one keys at the same time. Brilliant option just like the RR reset from given note. Wish it were a basic function in every Kontakt library. Very-very useful.


----------



## Architekton (Sep 3, 2019)

Still no walkthroughs and articulations list? Wont preorder till I see/hear them.


----------



## Rey (Sep 3, 2019)

Architekton said:


> Still no walkthroughs and articulations list? Wont preorder till I see/hear them.


😂


----------



## Rey (Sep 3, 2019)

Rey said:


> 😂





Architekton said:


> Still no walkthroughs and articulations list? Wont preorder till I see/hear them.


I am amazed at the people who preordered without going thru or listening to walkthru. Must bevsome super musician


----------



## Zero&One (Sep 3, 2019)

Rey said:


> I am amazed at the people who preordered without going thru or listening to walkthru. Must bevsome super musician



All part of the excitement!
Or, I'll be skint by then. So I bought it now knowing fine well I'll get it anyway.


----------



## Go To 11 (Sep 3, 2019)

Two new demos from Oliver and Homay are up, gives a better sense of the sound of the room this time.


----------



## kgdrum (Sep 3, 2019)

WOW!!! These demo's sound amazing.........
The more I listen I'm starting to come to the conclusion as nice as this release sounds and yes it sounds incredible,so much of this is the compositional skills and midi massaging know how these talented composers possess.
Taking into account their skill level,I think these wizards can make any library they use sound beyond what mere mortals can accomplish.


----------



## whiskers (Sep 3, 2019)

200$ for a 1TB SSD though?


----------



## mangopositive (Sep 3, 2019)

whiskers said:


> 200$ for a 1TB SSD though?


They'll sell them. Most people will go over their data limits downloading this. I'm going to get a nice m.2 drive, but if I had to worry about download limits, I'd probably buy their drive.


----------



## 5Lives (Sep 3, 2019)

Judging by what Christian said during the keynote how they really think this library can be used as a sort of universal toolset for educational material, maybe they’ll release the MIDI files for some of these demos (I believe they certainly will for some other public domain works per the keynote). A great way for the rest of us to not only understand the composing and orchestration but also the programming nuances! Honestly it is in Spitfire’s best interest if more folks can squeeze great demos and pieces out of their tools.


----------



## constaneum (Sep 4, 2019)

5Lives said:


> Judging by what Christian said during the keynote how they really think this library can be used as a sort of universal toolset for educational material, maybe they’ll release the MIDI files for some of these demos (I believe they certainly will for some other public domain works per the keynote). A great way for the rest of us to not only understand the composing and orchestration but also the programming nuances! Honestly it is in Spitfire’s best interest if more folks can squeeze great demos and pieces out of their tools.



but MIDI files doesnt contain the CC data right ? i recalled important midi files but can't import CC data into FL Studio. hmmm


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 4, 2019)

constaneum said:


> but MIDI files doesnt contain the CC data right ? i recalled important midi files but can't import CC data into FL Studio. hmmm


May contain MIDI CC data, as I know.


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 4, 2019)

constaneum said:


> but MIDI files doesnt contain the CC data right ? i recalled important midi files but can't import CC data into FL Studio. hmmm



CC data IS MIDI. That is an FL problem.


----------



## Adam Takacs (Sep 4, 2019)

CC is part of the midi.
When exporting, it is possible to set that the controller data is included in midi or not. (in cubase at least)





__





Exporting MIDI files


To export your MIDI tracks as a standard MIDI file, open the File menu and select “MIDI File…” from the Export submenu. A regular file dialog opens, allowing you to specify a location and name for the file.




steinberg.help


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 5, 2019)

MIDI files would be fun - assuming that the demos weren't created using DAW specific technologies - e.g articulation maps and scripting in Logic.

Also, don't forget that you'd then have to manually set up all the VI's in your DAW to follow any keyswitching, midi channels etc. More likely is that SF will release entire DAW projects, as they've already hinted at in the case of Logic.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 11, 2019)

A question for the Spitfire Crew:

The Studio Orchestra was recorded in the same room as BHCT, and the BBCSO in a smaller room compared to the Symphony Series.

Is it possible to adapt the BHCT and BBCSO spatially so that they harmonize with each other on the basis of the microphoning in the BBCSO?


----------



## AdamKmusic (Sep 11, 2019)

Alex Fraser said:


> MIDI files would be fun - assuming that the demos weren't created using DAW specific technologies - e.g articulation maps and scripting in Logic.
> 
> Also, don't forget that you'd then have to manually set up all the VI's in your DAW to follow any keyswitching, midi channels etc. More likely is that SF will release entire DAW projects, as they've already hinted at in the case of Logic.



I think I read somewhere Andy Blaney uses custom Logic keyswitches or something


----------



## yellowtone (Sep 11, 2019)

AndyP said:


> A question for the Spitfire Crew:
> 
> The Studio Orchestra was recorded in the same room as BHCT, and the BBCSO in a smaller room compared to the Symphony Series.
> 
> Is it possible to adapt the BHCT and BBCSO spatially so that they harmonize with each other on the basis of the microphoning in the BBCSO?


I’m also very curious how BHCT and BBC would layer.. It would be really cool to see Christian’s SSO vs BHCT redone with BBC and BHCT.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Sep 11, 2019)

AdamKmusic said:


> I think I read somewhere Andy Blaney uses custom Logic keyswitches or something


Paul mentioned in the other (mega) thread that Andy uses DP with his own custom keyswitching.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 11, 2019)

yellowtone said:


> I’m also very curious how BHCT and BBC would layer.. It would be really cool to see Christian’s SSO vs BHCT redone with BBC and BHCT.


That's a relatively important question for me, since i'm definitely going to get the BHCT. If theStudio Orchestra is the only practical solution to combine that, it will be a difficult decision for me to choose the BBCSO.


----------



## redlester (Sep 11, 2019)

mangopositive said:


> They'll sell them. Most people will go over their data limits downloading this. I'm going to get a nice m.2 drive, but if I had to worry about download limits, I'd probably buy their drive.



Don't forget the other option - you could order it on their standard hard drive rather than the SSD. Then just copy it over if you have an SSD with enough space. If you don't then the Spitfire SSD, at least at the promo price, is the best way unless you have the time and patience for such a download.


----------



## Guffy (Sep 11, 2019)

How does BBC layer with SStS supplemented with SsS and BHCT in comparison to BBC as a foundation for SSCS with SStB with some OACT layered in?


----------



## giwro (Sep 13, 2019)

In looking thru the string articulations I saw no mention of con sordino... or maybe I missed it?
[edit]

Ah, just saw it... patches labeled “CS”

duh.


----------



## AndyP (Sep 16, 2019)

I'd like to hear String runs. I think they are an important part.


----------



## Jay Panikkar (Sep 19, 2019)

The main appeal of this library is the package as a whole, and its relatively low system requirements given its scope, covering the entire orchestra.

The articulation list exceeds my expectations, however, my main concern here is inconsistency between articulations and missing dynamic layers across sections (this being a common problem with this genre of sample libraries, and with Spitfire). Given that this is locked to their own sampler, any such limitations may be hidden until users get hands-on.

As far as sonic quality goes, Spitfire has always been near the top of the game. This doesn't sound particularly better or worse than their other offerings.


----------



## I like music (Sep 19, 2019)

So unless I misunderstood something fundamental, it seems like this is quite light on resources (RAM, specifically...)? As part of that competition, the figure of 11.4GB was to load the whole damn orchestra? If so, that's blowing my mind for some reason.


----------



## Saxer (Sep 19, 2019)

The mentioned RAM is for the template ready for streaming from disc, so the buffers are loaded ready to play and record. But keep in mind streaming from disc needs additional RAM too. Every sample has to go through RAM while streaming. It's temporary and will be overwritten by the following samples. So it mainly depends on the traffic caused by the music how much RAM is actually needed.


----------



## I like music (Sep 19, 2019)

Saxer said:


> The mentioned RAM is for the template ready for streaming from disc, so the buffers are loaded ready to play and record. But keep in mind streaming from disc needs additional RAM too. Every sample has to go through RAM while streaming. It's temporary and will be overwritten by the following samples. So it mainly depends on the traffic caused by the music how much RAM is actually needed.



Ah, ok got it. So the actual RAM needed at any given point will be dictated by how much 'music' (I guess separate voices from separate samples) are being required simultaneously? Just wondered if my 32gb would be edging it, or not. I guess too many variables to say, so what you're saying to me and my wife is that I should buy a new computer with 128GB of RAM. I'll let her know.


----------

